# Copiar kernel de usblive a /

## chaim

Hola amigos, después de un tiempo sin escribir (pero si leyendoos) me ha surgido un problemilla.

Basicamente es:

Tenia un kernel funcional más o menos funcional basado en vanilla-sources.

Estuve trasteando con el, el rendimiento bajo muchísimo y al final de cambiar cosas kernel-panic..

He estado unos días entrando al sytema con un USBLive de SysRecueCD, en el grub te sale una opción de entrar en tu sistema linux y va perfecto.

Mi pregunta es:

¿Cómo copio el kernel de este SysRecueCD para mi /  y poder luego modificarlo?

Graciass!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Recuerdo que puedes descargar los parches de ese kernel en http://kernel.sysresccd.org/sysresccd-2.7.0/ Uno de ellos debería contener el .config si no mal recuerdo. O sigue los ebuilds de funto, con la opción binary obtienes el kernel oficial del liveCD

----------

## Arctic

 *chaim wrote:*   

> Hola amigos, después de un tiempo sin escribir (pero si leyendoos) me ha surgido un problemilla.
> 
> Basicamente es:
> 
> Tenia un kernel funcional más o menos funcional basado en vanilla-sources.
> ...

 

Cuando quieres trastear con un kernel , lo mejor es que crees otra entrada adicional en grub , y de este modo tener los dos kernel en la particion /boot , por una parte tienes el que sabes que arranca bien y por otro lado el experimental , de esta manera te aseguras tener una bueno que no te deje tirado.

Para areglar el desaguisado , lo mejor es entrar con el livecd y hacer un chroot, seguidamente compilas un kernel estable o cargas el .config antiguo del estable, sospecho que lo que te ha pasado por el error que mencionas es que te has cargado la controladora del HD directamente de tu kernel, de ahi el kernel panic , creo que me paso alguna vez que me cogio despistado compilando kernel para una placa nueva.

Salu2

----------

